# Stolen Hurst/olds Show Cars



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Four classic cars stolen from hotel

Between 1AM and 4AM on Saturday, August 8, 2009, FOUR Hurst/Olds were stolen from 2 hotel parking lots adjacent to each other in Indianapolis, Indiana.. There were over 125 H/O's in attendance for the Hurst/Olds Club of America 25th National Meet. This was a calculated "hit", not a random crime. The thieves knew we were going to be there, they knew which cars they wanted, they knew what they were doing and they got us!

It took them less than 1 minute to gain entry to a car, have it running and
leaving the parking lot. They used a white crew cab pick up truck and drove into the lot and parked like they were a guest. One person exited the truck and hit the car, then both left. They went back and forth from one hotel to the other, not raising suspicion. This was evident from reviewing the hotels security tapes. Following is a list of the cars with unique features about each.

1979 Hurst/Olds black and gold VIN #3K47R9M541546
Rare factory moonroof
Rare black vinyl interior - drivers seat has a small hole from a broken spring
Chrome cover over the A/C pulley mounted with brass screws
Crack in the RH corner of the black dash pad
Switches mounted on the hood, trunk & doors from an old security system
Lock to actuate the old system is still located under the left parking light.
Also in this car that may be sold separately: 4) posters of Linda Vaughn and a
1983 copy of Hot Rod magazine with Warren Johnson on the cover w/autograph


1983 Hurst/Olds black VIN#1G3AK4799DM4115 49
T-tops
All original 80K mile car
Complete numbers matching car
Maroon cloth interior
Small crack (¼") in the dash by the VIN
Eagle GT II tires with 500 miles
Black and white authentic 1979 Michigan plate with a 1983 sticker

1983 Hurst/Olds black VIN#1G3AK479XDM4168 1
=0 AMaroon cloth interior
Eagle GT NASCAR tires
Aftermarket stripes are more orange than the correct red
Jack storage decal in trunk has Doc Watson's signature
H/O emblem on the dash has Linda Vaughn's signature with hearts
Dash has minor crackling in the center area

1984 Hurst/Olds silver VIN#1G3AK4797EM4463 96
Rare factory moonroof
Red light mounted in each wheel well for display purposes
Snaps around the underside of the hood used for attaching a cover.

Now it is time for us to find the thieves. Indianapolis News, channel 8 WISH TV did an interview with several H/OCA members including 1 of the victims. To view this clip go to WISHTV.com, click on "more stories" and then "four classic cars stolen". Anyone having information about any of these cars can contact Crime Stoppers at 317-262-TIPS or Judy Badgley at 517-645-7438 or [email protected] com
Please pass this along to ALL of your car friends no matter what make and model they collect. Let's make sure this doesn't happen to someone else. KEEP TRACK ON EBAY AND CRAIGS LIST FOR THESE UNUSUAL CARS AND/OR PARTS! All updates at
www.hurstolds. com


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

we are all keeping an eye out in the area. It has gotten enough press locally that all of the car communities i am a part of are well aware, and definitely on the lookout.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

There stupid.............. This is like stealing a pisacao.... You can't sell it and you can't part it out....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> There stupid.............. This is like stealing a pisacao.... You can't sell it and you can't part it out....


The overseas market is alive and well. Parting it out? Easily done. Most parts don't have ID numbers on them. Vin numbers can be removed and redone.

Know what a doppelganger is?

You are proudly showing your car at a show. You have all the documents out. Someone comes by takes pics of the VIN and other tag numbers. They recreate these along with false paperwork. The original car is then stolen. (Or the car is stolen and then processed). The ID numbers etc are removed and replaced with a fraudulent identification. Cops come look at the car because it resembles the stolen one. The owner presents the cops all the fraudulent authentic looking paperwork Or the new owner has NO IDEA he purchased a hot car with fake paperwork. Everything looks in order right down to the VIN on the dash.

Doppelganging is the equivalent of having your personal Identity stolen. 
What is difficult to nearly impossible to prove is when the fake car is now documented as the real one: Which car is the fake one? 
There have been reports of people who have a classic car and used it as collateral for say a house and the car is stolen. Say you purchased this car. The lean holder does a search and the car is found and its in your possession. Keep in mind all the paperwork reflects this is the original car..... You get a knock at the door and there stands a sheriff who has come to take the car. BUT WAIT ITS MY CAR!!!!!! Sorry this car was used as collateral on a defaulted loan. But I have the paperwork IDing the car as mine I purchased it last week!!!!!!!! Don't matter... the car is the property of the bank until the loan is satisfied we are taking the car. 

You watch your car disappear. 

Thieves are stupid, they can't resell it or part it out? Happens every day.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

They do hava a few options....... 1 Mexico they will be fine going in. 
2. overseas... But as soon as that car comes out inot the open...3.Chop it up resell the parts... on the cars they stole.....But that takes balllz and a heart of stone this ain't some 97 honda....



GTO JUDGE said:


> The overseas market is alive and well. Parting it out? Easily done. Most parts don't have ID numbers on them. Vin numbers can be removed and redone.
> 
> Know what a doppelganger is?
> 
> ...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> They do hava a few options....... 1 Mexico they will be fine going in.
> 2. overseas... But as soon as that car comes out inot the open...3.Chop it up resell the parts... on the cars they stole.....But that takes balllz and a heart of stone this ain't some 97 honda....


It's big business. Thieves have no conscience. Many have drug and other addictions that need fed and do it at a cost to others. If you are up to date on classic car parts and what they cost, then you'd see why there is money to be made on ill gotten parts.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, what a shame. My heart goes out to those owners who lost their rides. I'm kinda surprized they didn't go for earlier year vehicles. Hopefully they will be found, cought and prosecuted.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

:agree

Hope they were insured. 

Probably won't see these cars again.

Possibly they'll catch the ones responsible.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The overseas market is alive and well.


:agree The Saudis are big into muscle cars.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Bobbyg said:


> :agree
> 
> Hope they were insured.
> 
> ...




Nothing can replace the stolen cars assuming no recovery, but raises a good reminder for all of us. Keep the insured value as high as possible with respect to your classic car insurance policy, which carries a reasonable premium compared to "daily driver" insurance.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

MJGTOWISH said:


> They do hava a few options....... 1 Mexico they will be fine going in.
> 2. overseas... But as soon as that car comes out inot the open...3.Chop it up resell the parts... on the cars they stole.....But that takes balllz and a heart of stone this ain't some 97 honda....


there is easy big money to be made on parts, and as far as the "takes balls part", you mean like stealing 4 cars out of parking lots at around the same time? I think they've got the "balls" part covered


----------



## indymanjoe (Aug 2, 2009)

isnt lojack around anymore would that help anyways?how can you prevent a thief from gettin your ride?i have a hidden kill switch but....a tow truck doesnt need a key


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

They have an 84 H/O available at...

wwgauctions.com

Don't know if this could be one.

Auburn auction lot 75.

hth


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

*One Recovered.*

The 79 Black/Gold has been recovered.
It was stripped of key parts and spray painted.

Three more to go.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Bobbyg said:


> The 79 Black/Gold has been recovered.
> It was stripped of key parts and spray painted.
> 
> Three more to go.


Any further details on who how where etc?


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing more from here.

If I hear more, I'll let you know.


----------

